# Dvr 942????



## motrac (Jan 5, 2003)

looking to purchase a 942, must be balance free and clear to add to my account.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Try E bay. Or the For sale section.


----------



## motrac (Jan 5, 2003)

Jon Spackman said:


> Try E bay. Or the For sale section.


thanks! just bought a factory refurb from a dish dealer on e-bay for $250.


----------

